# Yarmouth Police Arrest Driver after Chase



## capepd (May 11, 2002)

CAPE COD TIMES
WEST YARMOUTH - A man accused of stealing a car and attacking a police officer who tried to stop him is scheduled to be arraigned this morning in Barnstable District Court.

Robert E. Walker, 43, of West Yarmouth faces charges of larceny, assault and battery on a police officer, operating with a revoked license and resisting arrest after an incident early Saturday morning.

According to the Yarmouth police, Walker was spotted driving a Honda Accord with no lights east on Route 28 around 2:30 a.m. Saturday.

Patrol Officer Scott Lundegren approached the vehicle when it stopped behind a closed business, but the car lights suddenly came on and the car sped away south on Reindeer Lane, according to a police department press release.

The car stopped at the dead end and the driver jumped out and ran, police said. Lundegren grabbed the driver after a short foot pursuit and while trying to break free, the man struck Lundegren in the head and shoulder, police said.

The struggled continued until Lundegren used a burst of pepper spray on the man.

Officers Bradley J. Donahue, Michael Zontini and Albert Sprague arrived soon and helped Lundegren get the man, later identified as Walker, into a patrol car.

Police said Walker was driving a 1991 Honda Accord reported stolen from Hyannis.

After being fingerprinted and photographed at the Yarmouth police station, Walker was taken to the Barnstable County Correctional Facility in Bourne held on $10,000 bail


----------



## jessekb (Oct 27, 2003)

One more for the good guys!. I was in a drug invest training class at YPD, they are a squared away deptartment.


----------

